# Brinkmann Maxfire



## Gimp_Light (May 29, 2006)

Ok so I've pretty much fallen in love with my maxfire. Yes its cheap, but I havent found a single thing that I dont like about it yet, and you know what they say......When you find something good, hold on to it.

So has anyone done any modding to the maxfire? I think I heard the G2 head will fit it but that wouldnt offer much of a brightness upgrade would it?

Im open to any upgrade suggestion, don't worry about runtime since its just a light I play around with at the house and use occasionally when I camp.


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*

Mine's okay. It's good to have a rubber handle when it's really cold outside too, which is one of the reasons I bought it. I probably should have just kept my Surefire G2, but I don't like lights that don't have clickies anymore.

The Brinkman Maxfire beam has a few artifacts in it, but it's plenty bright for a little light. I had to pick through about ten of them at Target to find one that didn't have a crooked bulb. There was one other one that looked okay, not as good as the one I bought though.

All in all, it's a pretty decent light for the money. Provided you can pick through about a dozen. And don't plan on using it a whole lot.. it drains CR123A's pretty fast.

I have mine as a nightstand light.. not sure why, my Surefire E2E has a nicer beam and probably near twice the real world runtime. I guess it was one of those impulse purchases.


----------



## citizenal (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*

I don't own one myself, but I do like this kit that FIVEMEGA offers. I think that you can recharge the AW li-ion batteries a few hundred times, so after 15 to 20 charges you start to save money. I was actually contemplating a Maxfire for the cheapness and rechargeability factor.. You say they are at Target, huh?


----------



## batman (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*

Maxfire will do the job unless your taking a walk or need light for a considerable time period. I have 2 and keep 1 with my A2 as a backup by my headboard, the other is in the halll closet for power outages. I thought their beams were awesome but compared to the A2...they are dimmer with artifacts, and don't have as much spill. They just throw a little further unless you take the LED ring out of your A2. Since getting my A2 the maxfires are collecting dust. 

I love typing about the A2 almost as much as i love using it.


----------



## highorder (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*

I bought one and use it as my light to lend. 

as for mods, I thought the clickie was too protected, so I turned (on the lathe) the plastic shoulder that surrounds the button back about .050". I also removed the rubber "grip" and wound the body with black cloth tape to create a combat grip ring ala the Z series. I like it alot. I dont know what to do when the lamp fails, though. suggestions?


----------



## batman (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*

I've heard brinkman will replace them but i don't know if they handle the cost of shipping. I'm so lazy i'll probably just buy a whole new maxfire at wall [email protected] when the bulb goes.


----------



## jclarksnakes (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*

Wolf Eyes D26 9volt lamp assembly fits perfect. Power it with two of the unprotected 123 rechargeable cells for lots of free lumens. 
jc


----------



## chiphead (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*

The best I've done with mine it to add a 3W drop-in from BugOut Gear. You've got a sure grip on the MaxFire when it's wet, unlike my SF/6P which is like a greased pig under the same conditions. You can't have to many of them, one incan the other LED.

chiphead


----------



## jmw19 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*



batman said:


> I've heard brinkman will replace them but i don't know if they handle the cost of shipping. I'm so lazy i'll probably just buy a whole new maxfire at wall [email protected] when the bulb goes.



My thoughts exactly - figure $5 for a new bulb, add a pair of 123's (at retailprices), and buying the whole package for $16 looks better and better. Too bad the sheath is so cheap - I'd much prefer an open-top nylon, like the minimag's. 

When my bulb goes, it's a tossup between a 3W drop-in and a fresh light. Probably both, the way I've been going lately. Or the 9V lamp and rechargables...

Best, Jon.


----------



## mattyg (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*

Not really much of a mod but I just picked up some GID O-Rings from GreenLED and I think they worked out great!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*



jmw19 said:


> My thoughts exactly - figure $5 for a new bulb, add a pair of 123's (at retailprices), and buying the whole package for $16 looks better and better. Too bad the sheath is so cheap - I'd much prefer an open-top nylon, like the minimag's.
> 
> When my bulb goes, it's a tossup between a 3W drop-in and a fresh light. Probably both, the way I've been going lately. Or the 9V lamp and rechargables...
> 
> Best, Jon.




The leatherish sheath works really well with my E2L. What about it do you consider cheap? It seems ok.


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*



jclarksnakes said:


> Wolf Eyes D26 9volt lamp assembly fits perfect. Power it with two of the unprotected 123 rechargeable cells for lots of free lumens.


 
I am interested in the above for my Maxfire LX. Does anyone know how the output would compare to a stock Maxfire LX?

My newbie brain tells me that using 2 x 3.6V unprotected cells = 7.2V would under-drive the 9V Wolf Eyes lamp resulting in lower output? Then again, I have no idea what I'm talking about here. Can someone set me straight please?

I know that Pacific Tactical sells the D26 lamps, and I have some new unprotected R123's from DAE for my Golston 7W. Wow, this could me my first mod! LOL!

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jun 4, 2006)

I took my Maxfire and bored out the plastic body tube. I cut out the bumps in the metal sleeve and now an 18650 li-ion cells fits. For the lamp, I used a ground down Scorpion socket base with a 3.6 volt Stinger lamp.

Relatively easy mod on a cheap light.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 4, 2006)

Mine has a spare P60 I had and the rubber grips are off it and the body one is replaced with "Sport" tape.

I used to carry it in the door pocket of my truck, and now that i think of it will again!


----------



## jclarksnakes (Jun 4, 2006)

cd-card-biz,
....I would estimate that the Wolf Eyes 9V driven by two rechargeable cells is about 25 to 33% brighter than the standard Maxfire with primary cells. This is a good first mod. It is easy, the parts are readily available, the results are impressive, the cells are easy to recharge and reload (this is in contrast to some other hotwire mods) and the lumens are free. There is a tradeoff with all modifications anf the downside with this one is shorter runtime. 
jc


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jun 4, 2006)

jclarksnakes said:


> cd-card-biz,
> ....I would estimate that the Wolf Eyes 9V driven by two rechargeable cells is about 25 to 33% brighter than the standard Maxfire with primary cells. This is a good first mod. It is easy, the parts are readily available, the results are impressive, the cells are easy to recharge and reload (this is in contrast to some other hotwire mods) and the lumens are free. There is a tradeoff with all modifications anf the downside with this one is shorter runtime.
> jc


 
That's awesome! I think the Maxfire stands on it's own as a stock light (especially for the price), but with even more output - I'm excited!

Thanks again for responding to this. I'm ordering the D26 lamp now.:goodjob:


----------



## jmw19 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*



InfidelCastro said:


> The leatherish sheath works really well with my E2L. What about it do you consider cheap? It seems ok.



Well, given the price, it's fine - the Wal-Mart package doesn't include the sheath, and is roughly the same price. For the intended market, I'd much prefer a lower price to a nicer accessory.

Personally, I'd prefer something with a horizontal-carry option, a slightly belled neck, and probably heavier stitching, though.

I know a sheath that meets my criteria will cost more than the light, and don't expect Brinkmann to work miracles - the package as it stands is a bargain. The stock also works very well with the rubber grip, which is a nice touch.


----------



## Donovan (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*



batman said:


> I've heard brinkman will replace them but i don't know if they handle the cost of shipping. I'm so lazy i'll probably just buy a whole new maxfire at wall [email protected] when the bulb goes.


Replacement lamps are only about $5 shipped from Brinkmann... I purchased a few extra bulbs a while back but I am still running on original bulbs on both of my Maxfires.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Birnkman Maxfire*

Actually it's the Target package that contains the holster, and you get the best of both worlds as it is also priced less at Target ($17.99?) than Wal*Mart's $19.99. Both packages now come with Sanyo CR123 batteries.



jmw19 said:


> Well, given the price, it's fine - the Wal-Mart package doesn't include the sheath, and is roughly the same price. For the intended market, I'd much prefer a lower price to a nicer accessory.


----------



## jnj1033 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Brinkman Maxfire*



> I know a sheath that meets my criteria will cost more than the light, and don't expect Brinkmann to work miracles - the package as it stands is a bargain. The stock also works very well with the rubber grip, which is a nice touch.
> 
> 
> > The cheap holster that came with my Maxfire passed away last night. I made a new holster from duct tape, custom fitting it to the Maxfire body and my belt. I had some velcro laying around, so I made a retaining strap that secures with velcro. The result is ugly as sin, but it's more secure and a lot sturdier. The only problem is that I made it a little too tight, so I can't draw one-handed. Maybe it will loosen up as I break it in.
> ...


----------



## jmw19 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Brinkman Maxfire*



jnj1033 said:


> I've heard that the Surefire P61 will fit in a Brinkman head. Depending on how rich I feel when the Brinkman lamp dies, I may try that, although I wonder how well it will handle the heat. Has anyone else tried that combination?



Nope, but I'd think if the G2 can handle it, the Maxfire should be fine. The Brinkmann has a glass lens stock, where the G2's is plastic.
To go that route, though, I'd use the P90 LA with some RCR123s for guilt-free lumens.

Jon.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Brinkman Maxfire*

The heat won't be a problem, but be aware that the P61 module will cost as much if not more than the Brinkmann did.



jnj1033 said:


> I've heard that the Surefire P61 will fit in a Brinkman head. Depending on how rich I feel when the Brinkman lamp dies, I may try that, although I wonder how well it will handle the heat. Has anyone else tried that combination?


----------



## batman (Jun 7, 2006)

would you be risking catastrophic battery failure if you did so?
the suck factor would be a 10.0 if that happened.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 9, 2006)

> My newbie brain tells me that using 2 x 3.6V unprotected cells = 7.2V would under-drive the 9V Wolf Eyes lamp resulting in lower output? Then again, I have no idea what I'm talking about here. Can someone set me straight please?-cd-card-biz



li-ion cells ceom fresh off the charger at 4.2V each.... and are consdered "dead" at around 3V, at which point you recharge them...

li-ion cells don't suffer as much voltage sag under a load as lithium primary cells do... so 8.4V from li-ion might say to say- 7.9V, while the 9V from primaries may sag to 8.1V under the load of a typical 9V LA... after about 10 minuts runtime, the primaries will have deminished in output more than the li-ions will have.... so the li-ion might not have the inicial brightness... but a more continuas level of desired light through the run....


----------



## Sparkymarvin (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

This my very first post on CandlePowerForums. I have been reading for years, and finally just joined today.

I have had my Brinkmann Maxfire for a while now, and although it’s not the most powerful or efficient light I own, I’m really attached to it.
It’s the first light I’ve had that really got me hooked on flashlights.

I happen to have some AW RCR123A batteries, and would love to use them in the light.

I am considering using the Wolf Eyes 9V D26 lamp assembly, but am still a little nervous. Does the whole assembly fit perfectly where the Brinkmann’s reflector goes? Would it require any further modification?

Also…

Has anyone successfully put a Surefire P90 reflector/bulb unit into a Brinkmann with RCR123As?
Has anyone tried a Surefire P91, or would it draw too much for the RCR123As?

Wow, that was exciting. My first post. Thanks for reading.

~Andrew


----------



## DaveG (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## Sparkymarvin (Jun 10, 2010)

So I got my hands on a Wolf Eyes 9V D26 lamp assembly, but I have not figured out what modifications are needed to make it fit into my Brinkmann Maxfire.

I would greatly appreciate any advice on how to make everything fit nicely.
Thank you


----------



## bestcounsel (Jun 12, 2010)

where did you get your Wolf Eyes 9V D26 lamp assembly....




Sparkymarvin said:


> So I got my hands on a Wolf Eyes 9V D26 lamp assembly, but I have not figured out what modifications are needed to make it fit into my Brinkmann Maxfire.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any advice on how to make everything fit nicely.
> Thank you


----------



## dlrflyer (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, pop the WE lamp in, see if it fits. You have to unscrew some retaining ring, then the reflector will pop out. Leave the retaining ring out, pop the WE LA in. If the bezel closes, then you've got it beat. Just get some RCR123 and away you go.


----------



## chiphead (Jun 12, 2010)

I really like my Maxfire's rubber jacket when it wet weather, as my 6P is like a greased pig when wet! Someone needs to come up with an add-on rubber jacket for some lights!

chiphead


----------



## Sparkymarvin (Jun 12, 2010)

I got my 9V D26 lamp assembly from DinoDirect.
After removing the retaining ring assembly and the old reflector, there still seems to be too large of a gap between the reflector and the lens.
Perhaps I can get a super-thick O-ring to press the assembly back far enough.
I'm worried about what that would do to my beam pattern though.

Also, the D26 reflector is slightly smaller in diameter than the stock Brinkmann reflector. Is this what other people have experienced?
Is there something I'm forgetting about?


----------



## dlrflyer (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't sweat the small stuff, just screw the bezel on and go.


----------



## Sparkymarvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging words, but things don't seem to be that easy.
The D26 lamp is way to small for the Brinkmann Maxfire.
It's not just an issue of electrical continuity, but the whole D26 assembly loosely rattles around inside the head of the light.
I swear I'm not crazy.
Maybe I was sent the wrong lamp.
Perhaps I should post pictures to help clear things up.
I'm going to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 15, 2010)

Sparkymarvin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This my very first post on CandlePowerForums. I have been reading for years, and finally just joined today.
> 
> ...



I've used a P90 and RCRs in a maxfire once. Never tried the P91 - AW's IMR cells can handle the current, but I'm not sure how the Maxfire switch would deal with the current, and replacement switches are ... scarce.

And yeah, it kinda rattles around a little loose in there, but electrically and thermally, it works fine and worked fine for at least a half-dozen battery cycles.

I've since switched back to the stock Maxfire bulb/reflector, a Maxfire rechargeable body, and a broken and otherwise useless Surefire B65 that somehow fits perfectly (but is too short for a Surefire host after it lost a contact button). I figure that my Maxfire bulbs are less precious than P60s at the moment, and the broken parts that just happened to work together happened to work fine.

On the other hand, your P90 will work fine. You might also consider the Lumens Factory ES-9; this is a 9v bulb that's only as bright as the P60 with a similar beam profile. It's designed for people who like the P60, and want a closely matched rechargeable option.

Also, welcome to CPF and good choice on your first flashlight. An under-appreciated classic, and I'm sorry it's been pulled from stores.


----------

